# New Commander in Afghanistan



## AWP (Jun 25, 2014)

Currently serves as the Army's Vice Chief of Staff. Career Infantry guy, one tour with SF commanding an ODA (5th Group when it was at Bragg), and the rest of his time was mostly light/ airborne infantry. A nice placeholder until he can pick up a 4th star.

News: http://news.usni.org/2014/06/24/pentagon-picks-new-afghan-war-commander
Bio: http://usarmy.vo.llnwd.net/e2/c/downloads/347833.pdf
Fake enthusiasm: Yay


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 25, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Currently serves as the Army's Vice Chief of Staff. Career Infantry guy, one tour with SF commanding an ODA (5th Group when it was at Bragg), and the rest of his time was mostly light/ airborne infantry. A nice placeholder until he can pick up a 4th star.
> 
> News: http://news.usni.org/2014/06/24/pentagon-picks-new-afghan-war-commander
> Bio: http://usarmy.vo.llnwd.net/e2/c/downloads/347833.pdf
> Fake enthusiasm: Yay


"Meet the new Boss.....
same as the old Boss"

We all got fooled again...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 25, 2014)

He looks extremely familiar...


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2014)

x SF med said:


> He looks extremely familiar...


 
Looking at his bio and timelines he probably did his Team time right before the 18 series MOS was started.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 25, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Looking at his bio and timelines he probably did his Team time right before the 18 series MOS was started.


My guess.
Did he elect to not come back, or did DA refuse to send him back.

All things considered, a Light/SOF Background is really what is needed there.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 28, 2014)

The guy certainly appears to have punched his ticket during his career.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Scotth said:


> The guy certainly appears to have punched his ticket during his career.



On paper that may seem so.  But keep in mind a couple things:

1) DA PAM 600-3 is always changing.  Key and Development positions change.  There are certain positions officers should try to hold IOT remain competitive for command and operational assignments.  It goes in cycles.  For SF officers now, it can be seen as a career changer to go be an instructor at ROTC or USMA because with grad school, ILE, and the instructor tour it takes a guy out of the Regiment for 5 years.  GEN Campbell was able to take a Professor of Military Science position and still remain competitive.

2) Being a ADC (M) and a J3 usually means that the officer is no slouch.  The best and most competent officers--more often than not--get selected for those positions.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> On paper that may seem so.  But keep in mind a couple things:
> 
> 1) DA PAM 600-3 is always changing.  Key and Development positions change.  There are certain positions officers should try to hold IOT remain competitive for command and operational assignments.  It goes in cycles.  For SF officers now, it can be seen as a career changer to go be an instructor at ROTC or USMA because with grad school, ILE, and the instructor tour it takes a guy out of the Regiment for 5 years.  GEN Campbell was able to take a Professor of Military Science position and still remain competitive.
> 
> 2) Being a ADC (M) and a J3 usually means that the officer is no slouch.  The best and most competent officers--more often than not--get selected for those positions.



I agree completely.  

Just because it's a "SOF fight" doesn't mean it's a "SOF war."  Many people would do well to remember that.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 28, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> A nice placeholder until he can pick up a 4th star.


Ahem, he's already got four.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ahem, he's already got four.


 
Why in the hell did I think he only had three? Odd. You're absolutely right and I should have caught my error.


----------

